# Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Sunset Splash Collection



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

Allow your nails to come alive and play in the sparking sun with Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Sunset Splash Collection. Give your nails a gradient summer splash with the “Sunset Splash” collection which features 6 shades. 


















From glamorous sunset sky to glitter gradients this collection definitely has you covered.


----------

